# Feeling Sad for tom



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

So it looks like the cat rescue wont be taking Thomas.  There FIV room is full. But they will put him on there waiting list. ugh... So the rescue gave me two websites of listings of places that take FIV & other rescue cats.

One website has 2 shelters in NYC that take aids cats. I am not driving Thomas to nyc. The other website is another cat rescue that takes in all sorts of cats. They have a place for aids cats. So my mom emailed them to see if they can help. They are 2 hours away. 

This really stinks because Tom can not be let out into my house to mingle with my 8 cats. So he is all alone in that small room.  I spend a good amount of time hanging out with him. It gets kind of boring in there. So I hope someone will help us out and rescue Thomas the cat.

Why did he have to get aids in the first place. ugh...


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Good luck in finding him a place.


----------

